# Diagrama de modular Panasonic, mod. SA-AK640



## gregoriorg

Presenta el codigo F61, en la tableta lateral no hay -9Volts , esto es todo conectado, le doy la orden de power y aparecen los 9 positivos pero los 9 negativos no aparecen, si desconecto la tableta lateral, me aparecen -27.9 V. en ves de -9, me pueden ayudar con este problema?. Gracias.


----------



## kalivalle

Códigos de error en equipos de audio Panasonic

Los equipos de audio Panasonic (Technics) de las series SA-AKxx, SC-AKxx y otros modelos de generaciones recientes cuentan con un sistema de autodiagnóstico, que permite localizar fallas y problemas en su funcionamiento. 
Se describen aquí, algunos de los "códigos de error", que se despliegan en el display del equipo, cuando el micro detecta alguna anomalía, así como su significado y posible causa.

F61
El circuito DC DECT del "micro" a detectado una anomalía. * Ver: Nota 1

* Nota 1:
El código de error F61, es uno de los que suele presentarse con mayor frecuencia y su origen puede deberse a diferentes causas.
Esto ocurre, cuando el "micro" (IC system control) detecta una variación en el voltaje de referencia del pin denominado DCDET. Dicho voltaje es de 5 V.
A través de ese pin  (en algunos modelos son dos: DCDET1 y DCDET2), el micro monitorea la presencia de tensión DC (corriente continua) en la salida de altavoces, además de los voltajes (+ y -) de alimentación de la etapa de salida y los demás voltajes proporcionados por la fuente (5, 9, 15V, etc.)
Un cortocircuito o consumo excesivo en cualquier etapa del equipo, que produzca la ausencia o caída por debajo del valor normal, de alguno de los voltajes de la fuente, hará que el voltaje de referencia del pin DCDET baje por debajo de los 5V, haciendo que el micro apague el equipo y presente el código F61 en el display. 
Lo mismo ocurre si existe tensión continua (DC) en alguna de las salidas a los altavoces, de la etapa de potencia.
En la mayoría de los casos que se presenta el código de error F61, suele deberse a problemas en la etapa de potencia. Por ello, es recomendable, como primer paso comprobar esta etapa, desconectando totalmente el circuito integrado de salida y probando nuevamente el equipo. Si enciende normalmente, sin presentar el código de error, es necesario reemplazar el integrado.
Si después de desconectar el integrado de potencia, aun continua presentando el código F61, es necesario comenzar las comprobaciones en el pin o pines DCDET del "micro" y rastrear desde allí la causa.
La misma podria deberse a algún componente defectuoso en el mismo circuito DCDET, o, a que alguno de los voltajes de alimentación está ausente o por debajo de lo normal.
No se detallan aquí, datos concretos sobre identificación de componentes o voltajes de los circuitos, debido a que estos varían dependiendo del modelo. Pero en todos los casos el voltaje de referencia en DCDET es 5V
Los pines DCDET del "Micro", varían según el modelo, por ejemplo: 
en los modelos SA-AK15, SA-AK18, SC-AK27 (y otros) pin 32
en los modelos SC-AK22 / 33 / 44 / 55 (y otros) los pines 33 y 34
Si se determina que el error F61 se debe a alguno de los voltajes ausente o por debajo de lo normal, obviamente habrá que rastrear la causa en los circuitos correspondientes. 

Resumiendo:

Una falla en la etapa de salida o cualquiera de los circuitos de alimentación, incluyendo reguladores de voltaje, diodos, condensadores, etc., puede ocasionar que aparezca el código de error F61.
Un mecanismo "trancado" puede originar que el consumo de un motor sea excesivo, reduciendo el voltaje correspondiente debido a la sobrecarga y produciendo también el código indicado.
Como se indico anteriormente, las causas pueden ser diversas, pero comenzando la búsqueda, desde el pin o pines DCDET del micro con la ayuda del diagrama, se puede localizar el origen del problema, para así solucionarlo.


----------



## gregoriorg

Gracias por la información, de casualidad no tendras el diagrama de este modelo? es SA-AK640 trae 3 circuitos de audio TDA 8920BJ, como te comentaba en la tarjeta lateral marca algunos voltajes, el de -9 no me aparece y si desconecto la tarjeta me dan -27.9 Volts, solo que no se que componente checar o de donde salen, trae 4 trasncistores en el disipador de calor del circuito de audio no se si sean esos los reguladores.


----------



## kalivalle

SA-AK640  PANASONIC CODIGO DE ERROR F61

Advertencia: Hay que tener cuidado con este equipo al revisarlo  hay que de descargar totalmente los capacitores de la fuente.
Nota1: el voltaje de -9v  en realidad  debe ser de -3.4 v cuando esta trabajando bien.( ver diagrama)
De manera sintetizada doy algunas instrucciones de cómo afrontar esta falla, informe de componentes,  mediciones y precauciones.

  Para empezar, la salida que usan estos equipo SA-AK240  SA-AK340  SA-AK340 y SA-AK640     son las denominadas semidigitales, ¿que quiero decir con esto?, que ella necesita una señal clock (reloj) para operar.
  La diferencia de cada uno de estos equipos es la cantidad de estas salidas lleva 1, 2, 3.
  El número de la salida es TDA8920BJ con nro. De parte Panasonic C1BA00000407.

estos equipos trabajan con 28v de alimentación en ic amplificador, esta alimentación es proporcionada por un FET, este FET a su vez es manejado por un transistor, un zener y una resistencia de proteccion (de montaje superficial).
Es muy común que se dañen el transistor, el zener y la resistencia, lo que provoca que el FET no regule y le da de alimentación al ic amp. Mas de 30v, por lo que se calienta, provocando que el equipo se apague.

Q5110 (C1740)
D5102 (ZENER 27V)
R5114 (1.8 OHM) MONTAJE SUPERFICIAL
en algunos casos (muy pocos) se daña la salida. 

NOTA2 :
en la fuente de estos equípos hay un circuito integrado de montaje superficial, el cual genera una señal de clock(reloj) o señal cuadrada que va directamente al IC de salida en el cáso del 240 a las dos salidas en caso del 340 y a las tres en el 640. Y este integrado es común que se ponga en corto, haciendo inoperantes las salídas.


----------



## gregoriorg

Gracias otra vez por esta información, voy a checar estos componentes y te comento el resultado, la alimentación del IC amplificador es de 28V, ya la verifique.
 Entonces el voltaje que marca en la tableta lateral esta mal? porque tiene los siguientes: pin 1 pgnc,2 flgnd 3 dgnd 4 pcont, 
5 CD8v, 6 NC, 7 DC detet, 8 Mutefhop, 9 mot 10, 10 +9V, 11 -9V y 12 SW5V.
Fijate que ya cheque esos tres componentes y estan buenos, efectivamente dan los 28 V.

No podrás subir el diagrama completo, si no es mucho abuso de tu tiempo.


----------



## kalivalle

te comento que solo tengo estos diagramas
respecto al voltaje en el pin 11 esta mal marcado en la plaqueta ya que el real es de -3.4v
te sugiero que desconecte la parte del cd y de las casseteras para que puedas aislar la falla.
ten en cuenta tambien el ventilador ya que este arranca solo despuesde que el nivel volumen pasa de 30 y si tenes alguna falla en el circuito del ventilador tambien da F61.


PROCEDIMIENTO PARA El CÓDIGO DE ERROR “F61”

Este código de error ocurre cuando la línea de DC DET se hace nivel bajo, haciendo que la línea“PCNT” (Power Control) estee a nivel bajo también, adónde el aparato se desconectará automáticamente y F61 aparecerá en el display. Siga el procedimiento abajo para identificar la razón de que la línea DCDET esta a nivel bajo:

1) Aísle (dessolde) las salidas “R” y "L" del IC de potencia (IC501). Conecte el aparato, si F61 desaparece, sustituya el IC de potencia. Si F61 persiste, vaya hacia el ítem 2. 

2)Cheque los dos transistores que hacen la detección de nivel DC en las salidas del IC de potencia. Verifique sino hay corto entre el coletor y el emisor de ambos. Normalmente estos transistores son denominados Q515 y Q516. Si los transistores estuvieran OK, vaya hacia el ítem 3. 

3) La línea de DCDET es monitorizada por el microprocesador localizado en la placa del panel, cuando esta línea va hacia nivel bajo (abajo de 2,0v dc)el microprocesador lleva la señal de PCNT (power control) para nivel bajo, desconectando el aparato. Aísle (dessolde) el pin “DCDET" localizado en el conector de la placa principal. Conecte el aparato, si la indicación “F61” persiste significa que el microprocesador está defectuoso, sustitúyalo. Si la indicación “F61” desaparece vaya hacia el ítem 4. Obs: En los modelos SA-AK15 / 25 y 55 no existe un pin específico para la línea de DCDET. En estos modelos la línea de DCDET está conectada en el pin 5 del microprocesador que corresponde la entrada “key 4“, sin embargo el análisis es la misma.

4) Siguiendo la línea del “DCDET” podemos observar en la placa main (principal) que existen algunos diodos y transistores que monitorizan las principales tensiones generadas por la placa power (fuente de alimentación). Si algunas de estas tensiones dejan de existir, (o sea, se cae para 0v), la línea de DCDET irá a fluir a través del diodo, haciendo que la línea de DCDET vaya hacia nivel bajo, ocasionando “F61”.Para verificar cual es la tensión inoperante, desconecte la fuente de alimentación y conéctela en separado (jumpear el coletor y emisor de la Q505, para simular el power on). Mida todas las tensiones en el conector de salida de la fuente de alimentación. Si todas las tensiones estan correctas, chequee todos los diodos y transistores que están en la línea del “DCDET”.Acuerde chequear solamente las tensiones que están siendo monitorizadas por la línea de DCDET. Para facilitar la visualización subraye toda línea de DCDET en la placa principal.

Obs.: Existen modelos que utilizan un cooler para enfriar el IC de potencia, donde hay un circuito de control del cooler, donde la misma comenzará a funcionar dependiendo del nivel de volumen. Este circuito controla la corriente que irá a fluir por el bobinado del cooler..Si la impedancia estuviera alterada irá a ocurrir el código de error “F61” cuando el volumen estuviera siendo incrementado. En estos casos sustituya el cooler. No conecte el aparato sin que el nuevo cooler esté conectado, porque si esto ocurre actuará la protección y el código de error “F61” aparecera en el display.


----------



## gregoriorg

voy a ahcer el procedimiento que indicas y te comento, gracias, recibe un cordial saludo


----------



## migantorres

envio shematic del amplificador


----------



## gregoriorg

Gracias, por la respuesta, estaba dañado el micro


----------



## Alijose

Gracias a todos (especialmente a kalivalle y a migantorres por los diagramas) sali de dudas: con respecto al error 61 y el numero de las salidas de audio. Gracias...


----------



## alex23dejulio

hola q*UE* tal tengo un panasonic 640 con el error F61 lo solucione de la siguiente manera

estos equipos todos vienen con un problema de fabrica: El vatiaje de la resistencia R5141 de 1/16 de vatio es muy baja para la corriente que va a circular por ella, con la consecuencia que se recalienta llegando a un punto que se abre, provocando que el zener D5102 de 27 voltios se ponga en corto, así como también el transistor Q5110. Esto da como resultado que los voltajes se descompensen y provocando el consabido F61.
  También las salidas de estos equipos son diferentes a las series viejas, ya que estas son semidigitales. ¿Que quiero decir con esto?, pues que para trabajar, necesitan un tren de pulsos, o lo que es lo mismo, una señal de clock, Debo hacer notar que cuando esta señal no está presente, el equipo no genera error alguno, solo que no hay salida de audio

2.El dato de electronicampos, es muy correcto. Si se trabaja el equipo sin ventilador, pero con poco volumen no ocurre nada, pero a medida que se aumenta el volumen se llega a un punto donde de acuerdo al nivel de las salidas el fan debería comenzar a funcionar. Como el ventilador es colocado a manera de generar con su giro un voltaje, al este no generarse se produce el patético y ya famoso F61.

3. Cambiar las salidas en estos equipos, es algo critico, como se sabe, se está usando un compuesto de estaño libre de plomo (pb). Esta soldadura necesita mas calor para derretir, por lo tanto, una buena selección del soldador es conveniente, he visto equipos que me han llegado con las pistas destrozadas por no tenerse el criterio ni el conocimiento adecuado al momento de hacerle servicio a estos equipos.

  Espero con esto aclarar algunas dudas, que veo que hay muchas.

 pero ahora tengo otro problema al apagarlo todo normal (se apaga) pero al rato como en 10seg se vuelve a encender q*UE* sucede no logro verificar el problema..

ah otra cosa encontre una resistencia entre en transformador y el relay pero no puedo ver los colores muy bien hice la medicion pero no marca nada y para remplazarlo necesito saber de que valor es si alguien me lo puede decir se lo agradeceria


----------



## OMSK

Segun el diagrama me parece que es de 3.3K


----------



## Geovanny216

alguien me puede ayudar con el diagrama del panasonic SA-AK240


----------



## tonyroguez

Aqui esta el del sa-ak240 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,1917/


----------



## tulio

hola, que tal nececito ayuda.
tengo un problema con el regulador del panasonic SA-AK 78,  
el regulador tiene la siguiente matricula STK 470-050, ahora me he puesto a buscarlo en las refaccionarias de mi ciudad y encuentro este regulador: STK 470-050A.
he intentado buscar los datashet de ambos reguladores para comprobar una posible compatibilidad y solo encontre el de este ultimo.
les pido de favor me saquen de la siguiente duda:
Si coloco el STK470-050A en lugar del STK470-050 no tebndre problemas?,
ambos reguladores (circuitos integrados) son equivalentes,?
por su apoyo muchgas gracias.


----------



## samuelson

hola a todos les agradesco de antemano que me ayuden con este tema de los equipos panasonic tengo un sa-ak240 que me salia el error f61 bueno al revisar me fui para el ic de audio lo cambie con el transistor el diodo de 27volt y el herror se quito pero ahora no suena el equipo y se calienta el ic de sonido espero su colaboracion gracias


----------



## yanis gomez

Buen día, si pudieran ayudarme, me llegó un radio de éste modelo con un corto en placa de alimentación, explotó lineas y un capacitor cerámico y necesito saber de que capacidad es.


----------

